# Ambusher Spinnerbaits



## skeeter1bass (Jul 6, 2005)

New Spinnerbait on the Market check it out @ambusherspinnerbaits.com


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

i got 5 of these spinner baits the other day to check em out.. so far so good the workmanship looks great on them. nice skirts nice paintjob on the heads and the heads have eyes on them. first glance of them told me these spiner baits was built by a bassfisherman.


----------



## graphiterod (Nov 20, 2006)

received a hand full of these spinnerbaits the other day. Thanks for the tip Mike,
the workmanship was super. Paint job on heads were different loved the glitter
effect. Tossed a couple in salt fork from the bank they catch fish.


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

well i tried mine at west branch and will be adding them in my tackle bag also they work as well as they look!


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

yep graphiterod they work well !! i am sure there will be some tourny money won with them this spring. hopefully every one increases thier chances at a payday and add them to thier war box. i told dianne if she wants roses for valentines day i better get some ambusher spinner baits lol that way i can ambush my way into a few paydays to pay for the roses!! ps they also have buzzbaits to get that early morning kickerfish!! buzz your way to a early lead!!


----------

